# Assassins I keep



## Lucanus95 (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like these guys are gaining popularity so I decided to share some pics of mine.
Here are the species I currently keep 

Platymeris biguttatus 


















Platymeris sp. "Mombo"


















Platymeris rhadamanthus


















My FAVORITE : Psytalla horrida


















and lastly...Microtomus purcis (Originally came from a forest near my house. lol)

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful bugs!  whats the basic husbandry for Assassins and longevity if you don't mind answering?


----------



## Hisserdude (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice pictures as always, and very nice assassins!


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 20, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Beautiful bugs!  whats the basic husbandry for Assassins and longevity if you don't mind answering?


I was talking to @Lucanus95, and he keeps them dry, however it is generally recommended that they are kept in humid conditions with good ventilation and moist substrate. The nymphs and adults will tolerate dry conditions, but the eggs have to be on moist substrate to hatch. The species shown in this post can be kept communally with little issue, though an underfed colony will result in cannibalization. A terrrestrial setup with plenty of hiding spots like cork bark will keep them reproducing at a steady rate. I'm not sure what ranges of temperatures they will reproduce at, but keeping them at 75-85 degrees will probably result in reproduction. They eat live prey, in case you aren't generally familiar with assassin bugs. I'm not sure about longevity, but I'm sure the OP can answer.

Sorry for responding, as you didn't ask me. I hope you don't mind my answer.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 20, 2016)

Not at all the more input the better


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 20, 2016)

So sick!


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 20, 2016)

Love assassin bugs! Great pictures  I'd like to get some beetles soon, but assassins are definitely on my list for the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 20, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> Love assassin bugs! Great pictures  I'd like to get some beetles soon, but assassins are definitely on my list for the future


As for beetles, may I suggest _Asbolus verrucosus_? Blue death-feigning beetles are beautiful, hardy, long lived, and friendly! They're my personal favorite beetle species!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 20, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> As for beetles, may I suggest _Asbolus verrucosus_? Blue death-feigning beetles are beautiful, hardy, long lived, and friendly! They're my personal favorite beetle species!


It's funny you mention that species, aside from Dynastes granti, the Asbolus verrucosus was the other species I wanted! They are really unique looking, I would love to have them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 20, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> It's funny you mention that species, aside from Dynastes granti, the Asbolus verrucosus was the other species I wanted! They are really unique looking, I would love to have them.


I highly recommend them. Bugsincyberspace.com almost always has them in stock too!

As for _D. granti,_ that's also a species I've been searching for. It seems like no one sells them anymore. _Dynastes tityus _is commonly available through the afformentined website, but the horn structure on _D. tityus _isn't as impressive as the horn structure on _D. granti. _


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 20, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> I highly recommend them. Bugsincyberspace.com almost always has them in stock too!
> 
> As for _D. granti,_ that's also a species I've been searching for. It seems like no one sells them anymore. _Dynastes tityus _is commonly available through the afformentined website, but the horn structure on _D. tityus _isn't as impressive as the horn structure on _D. granti. _


I'm glad you recommend them, I've looked all over their website, often, lol. Maybe once they come back into stock it will be my lucky day! Also I agree with you on the D. granti. I haven't actively searched for one yet, but it doesn't surprise me they are hard to find. A lot of species of various insects/arachnids seem to be hard to find lately. All the ones I want, of course :c


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 20, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> I'm glad you recommend them, I've looked all over their website, often, lol. Maybe once they come back into stock it will be my lucky day! Also I agree with you on the D. granti. I haven't actively searched for one yet, but it doesn't surprise me they are hard to find. A lot of species of various insects/arachnids seem to be hard to find lately. All the ones I want, of course :c


It's rather unusual that they're not in stock. This is the first time I've ever seen those beetles out of stock on Peter's site. If something freaky happens and they don't come back into stock @Smokehound714 can probably find you _Asbolus verrucosus.
_
It does seem like everything you want is out of stock, doesn't it?


----------



## Lucanus95 (Jun 20, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Beautiful bugs!  whats the basic husbandry for Assassins and longevity if you don't mind answering?


Thanks   I keep my younger nymphs in 16 oz containers with piece of egg flat with no substrate inside, and feed the nymphs at least once a week. Apparently they get all the moisture they need from their prey so I don't water them though from what Tenevanica says it seems most people who has this species keep them on the moist side with substrate inside their enclosure. I personally don't like this method because it makes it hard for me to clean up dead bodies of prey and you cant use burrowing species as prey in this setup as they'll burrow down into substrate, but I'll let people choose whichever setup they prefer. 
Once the nymphs grow to 4th instar I move them into large critter keeper where I keep order nymphs and adults. I have few pieces of bark in there plus a small container with moist soil for them to lay eggs in. I also feed them once a week or more like my nymphs. From my experience adults live for around 1.5 year in average. Hope this is informative. 



Hisserdude said:


> Very nice pictures as always, and very nice assassins!


Thanks  Ur roach pics are great too 



Shawnee said:


> Love assassin bugs! Great pictures  I'd like to get some beetles soon, but assassins are definitely on my list for the future


Beetles are great too, but I'll warn u. Breeding and raising rhino and stag is a PIA especially when it comes to making substrate, hence the reason why I don't own as many beetles as I used to. lol 



Tenevanica said:


> I highly recommend them. Bugsincyberspace.com almost always has them in stock too!
> 
> As for _D. granti,_ that's also a species I've been searching for. It seems like no one sells them anymore. _Dynastes tityus _is commonly available through the afformentined website, but the horn structure on _D. tityus _isn't as impressive as the horn structure on _D. granti. _


D. grantii season is around Aug and Sept so if you can locate a collector in AZ around this time you'll be able to buy them. Alternatively you can wait for my CB pair to breed and get larvae from me in few months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chanda (Jun 20, 2016)

Great pictures! Those beautiful African assassins are at the top of my current "wish list" - along with their native cousins, the wheel bugs. I appreciate the tips on how to care for them!


----------



## Lucanus95 (Jun 21, 2016)

chanda said:


> Great pictures! Those beautiful African assassins are at the top of my current "wish list" - along with their native cousins, the wheel bugs. I appreciate the tips on how to care for them!


Thanks  Glad I could be a help!


----------



## Tenevanica (Jun 30, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> I'm glad you recommend them, I've looked all over their website, often, lol. Maybe once they come back into stock it will be my lucky day! Also I agree with you on the D. granti. I haven't actively searched for one yet, but it doesn't surprise me they are hard to find. A lot of species of various insects/arachnids seem to be hard to find lately. All the ones I want, of course :c


I know this thread is dying, but Kyle from roachcrossing.com has _Asbolus verrucosus _available. He's a great seller 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...substory_index=0&id=367963413228844&__tn__=*s


----------



## Praxibetelix (Jul 9, 2016)

@Lucanus95- How is their molting habits? Can you tell if they are going into premolt? I am assuming we treat him the way the tarantula people treat their molting animals. Leave it alone, remove prey, anything else? 

I have an Arilus cristatus nymph. Been trying to find information on these guys online, but not having much luck about molting.

Thank you!


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jul 9, 2016)

@Praxibetelix It would be best to treat them like you would any animal during shedding; to give them some alone-time so that they feel safe and comfortable to shed.  You might want to raise the humidity a little to allow them to shed more easily, so at least a light spray every one or two days will be fine.


----------



## Inkfected (Jul 9, 2016)

I have a Wheel and a nymph Milkweed. I'm fairly new to this hobby. Last season I had a Wheel, lasted 7 months before laying eggs and dieing. I didn't not catch the hatching in time before they nymphs died.


----------



## Praxibetelix (Jul 9, 2016)

I think we had a male Wheel last season, based on the size he was. Apparently gravid females will die shortly after laying eggs. I am hoping that if our nymph is a female, she will live into winter. Not sure how long they will live in captivity. Hopefully under the right conditions maybe a year or more...we will find out!

I cannot speak for the Milkweed, but I know the Wheel will drink droplets of water off the sides of the enclosure or off leaves. Make sure you water it, I try to recreate morning dew for ours. Would love to see pictures of your bugs and their enclosure/s Inkfected.


----------



## Inkfected (Jul 9, 2016)

Praxibetelix said:


> I think we had a male Wheel last season, based on the size he was. Apparently gravid females will die shortly after laying eggs. I am hoping that if our nymph is a female, she will live into winter. Not sure how long they will live in captivity. Hopefully under the right conditions maybe a year or more...we will find out!
> 
> I cannot speak for the Milkweed, but I know the Wheel will drink droplets of water off the sides of the enclosure or off leaves. Make sure you water it, I try to recreate morning dew for ours. Would love to see pictures of your bugs and their enclosure/s Inkfected.


----------



## Inkfected (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't have any of the enclosure on my phone. When I get home I'll take some.


----------



## Lucanus95 (Jul 9, 2016)

Your "milkweed" assassin bug is actually Pselliopus sp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jul 9, 2016)

@Lucanus95 Yeah, I was about to say that milkweed bugs are firstly herbivorous (hence the name "milkweed") and secondly much more evenly rounded, as they do not have any curving abdomens or thoraxes like most other similar-looking predatorial true bugs out there.


----------



## Inkfected (Jul 9, 2016)

Lucanus95 said:


> Your "milkweed" assassin bug is actually Pselliopus sp.


I stand corrected!


----------



## Inkfected (Jul 9, 2016)

Jacob Ma said:


> @Lucanus95 Yeah, I was about to say that milkweed bugs are firstly herbivorous (hence the name "milkweed") and secondly much more evenly rounded, as they do not have any curving abdomens or thoraxes like most other similar-looking predatorial true bugs out there.


I know it's not a milkweed bug. I thought it was a milkweed assassin (_Zelus longipes)_


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jul 9, 2016)

Either way, yours lacks the solid coloration of red and black that _Zelus longipipes _has, as well as it bearing spikes on its back at that stage definitely indicating that it is not of the particular species.


----------



## Lucanus95 (Sep 13, 2016)

New additions to my collection

Homalocoris sp.


















Apiomerus spissipes


















Apiomerus longispinis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Sep 13, 2016)

I've kept Platymeris biguttatus before and now keep Psytalla Horrida. Like you though the giant spiny I'd my favourite too. Can't wait until mine are adults. They're stunning.


----------



## Lucanus95 (Sep 14, 2016)

basin79 said:


> I've kept Platymeris biguttatus before and now keep Psytalla Horrida. Like you though the giant spiny I'd my favourite too. Can't wait until mine are adults. They're stunning.


Cool! You'll love them even more when they molt into adult! Fresh adults are really pretty


----------



## basin79 (Sep 14, 2016)

Lucanus95 said:


> Cool! You'll love them even more when they molt into adult! Fresh adults are really pretty


I know, I've seen the pics. That said even the juveniles are stunning. The spines are phenomenal.


----------

